

Technology Design or Evolution? - donna
http://www.technologyreview.com/read_article.aspx?id=17089&ch=infotech&a=f

======
donna
Here is a longer version and forum for discussion.
[http://jurvetson.blogspot.com/2006/07/dichotomy-of-design-
an...](http://jurvetson.blogspot.com/2006/07/dichotomy-of-design-and-
evolution.html)

